# Viele Klassen sollen eine Connection benutzen



## Sidekick (19. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade meine erste JDBC-Anwendung. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Programm das bei Bedarf mehrere Fenster öffnet zum Anzeigen von Kundendaten, Lieferantendaten, Lagerbestand usw.
Zu jedem dieser Fenster gehört eine Klasse, und jede hat nun ihre eigenen SQL-Abfragen durchzuführen. Es wäre ja nun Schwachsinn wenn jede dieser Klassen ihr eigenes Connection-Objekt erzeugt um Abfragen zu machen, weiss jemand wo ich ein Beispiel finde wie man so etwas "elegant" löst?


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2005)

Suche nach ServiceLocator, ConnectionPool, DataSource etc.


----------



## oglimmer (29. Jun 2005)

Wenn man es etwas einfacher haben möchte, kann man auch für alle lesenden Zugriffe eine Singleton Instanz der Connection nehmen. Für schreibenden Zugriffe (sofern man transaktional arbeitet, siehe z.b. mysql innoDB/MyISAM) muss man a) den zugriff synchroniseren oder b) einfach eine neue Connection aufmachen


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Jun 2005)

nimm einen connectionpool

und gib jedem fenster bei bedarf eine eigene Connection, die sofort wieder zugemacht (= in den pool zurückgelegt) wird


----------

